# Biggin Harrier GR7



## Royzee617 (Aug 5, 2005)

No airshow is complete without a Harrier. Well maybe.

This kicks off with an impressive touch and go off the grass with muck flying everywhere.

I have put up two sized versions one for non-DSL viewers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2005)

fantastic video........


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers! Tis a shame the FAA is to phase out the Sea Harrier soon. Great planes!


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Must have one of the longest active service records of any millitary aircraft what is it 1969 to the present 30 odd years.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plenty of life left in the SHAR. The combo of the Blue Vixen radar and AMRAAM are potent enough but throw in viffing and you have one of the best dogfighters extant.

Seems they have to go to make way for the F-35 which still has not proved viable in VSTOL.

Plus it was something to do with being too expensive to upgrade as per GR7 etc. Chuffing stoopid decision.


END OF AN ERA FOR SEA HARRIER PILOTS 24.03.05 11:36


ONE of the most illustrious names in Naval aviation has bowed out – literally – with the decommissioning of the Sea Harrier trainers of 899 Naval Air Squadron.

Four Sea Harriers lined up in a hover in front of the 100 or so personnel in the squadron at RNAS Yeovilton for an emotional decommissioning ceremony.

The jets performed the Harrier’s trademark bow and a pirouette during fly past, which also saw previous aircraft flown by 899 – motto ‘strike and defend’ – roar past the squadron’s hangar, including a Sea Hawk and Sea Vixen.

More than 200 officers have graduated as Sea Harrier pilots since the squadron stood up for its most recent commission 25 years ago, including Falklands legend Nigel ‘Sharkey’ Ward, who attended the paying-off ceremony.

Hundreds more sailors have provided the vital back-up – engineers, air traffic controllers, flight deck crew – to ensure the Navy has gone into battle with a cutting-edge air interdiction team.

“ 899 NAS is a squadron anyone connected with the Sea Harrier always comes back to, so this is an emotional occasion,” said the squadron’s final CO Cdr John ‘Chips’ Lawler.

“ The pedigree of the Sea Harrier community is clear. All the people of 899 NAS are first-class. We have a great tradition and although 899 will disappear, we are a powerful icon.”

With the Sea Harrier itself being phased out next year, there is no need to train pilots in the art of flying and fighting of the interdictor.

Future RN Harrier pilots will be trained by the Joint Force Harrier at RAF Cottesmore and Wittering, where they will be trained to fight the Air Force’s GR7 and GR9 variants of the fabled jump jet.

See also:
http://www.airsceneuk.org.uk/hangar/2003/shars/shars.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

A truly great aircraft. Is the USMC planning to _completely_ phase out their Harriers with F-35's as well?

Nice vid, btw.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that's the ultimate plan. Maybe the Indian Navy and Spanish Navy (?) will keep them longer.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice video, shame they are being phased out of service though as the commentator said "a unique aircraft"


----------

